# Filter im Batch anwenden?



## vrcat (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen großen Haufen Dias eingescannt!! Hui nun sind aber alle noch nachzubearbeiten, also Kratzer Tonwert usw.
Nun meine Frage ist es möglich das ich über mehrere Bilder die gleichen Filter jagen kann also einmal eine reinfolge von Filtern mit Einstellungen festlege die Photoshop dann für einen ganzen Batch von Dateien durchführt ?

mfg vrcat


----------



## Alexander Groß (9. Mai 2006)

Ja das geht. Schau mal im Forum unter den Begriffen: "Stapelverarbeitung" und "Aktionen"

Alex


----------



## vrcat (9. Mai 2006)

Super danke genau das habe ich gesucht!
nun gehts vorran !!


----------

